# The Situation is Hopeless, but not Serious.



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2019)

​
Note the subtitle of this book is _The Pursuit of Unhappiness_. Knowing that happiness is something that happens spontaneously, Watzlawick devotes this book to a study of ways for folks to carefully pursue unhappiness. By cataloging the most popular ways that folks make themselves unhappy and giving intricate details on how to do it, those folks who recognize their own strategies for creating unhappiness as they read this book, will be unable to perform the tasks as well as before, their careful processes for making themselves unhappy will be broken!

When confronted with a desperate predicament, the Northern German is said to take the attitude that "the situation is serious, but not hopeless" whereas the Southern German, confronting the same predicament, would take the attitude that "the situation is hopeless, but not serious". With the southern attitude, Paul Watzlawick offers a simple solution to seemingly impossible predicaments.

The Situation Is Hopeless, But Not Serious by Paul Watzlawick, A Psychotherapy ARJ2 Review by Bobby Matherne


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2019)

Predicaments.

One predicament is choosing to operate on the world the way one thinks it should be instead of the way it is. Watzlawick says of such a person, "As captain of his ship, which the rats have already abandoned, he heroically steers into the stormy night."

Of another favorite predicament, "Games with the Past", Watzlawick details four variations for the reader to consider:

*1) Glorification of the Past*: Seeing one's youth as Paradise Lost and "making it into an inexhaustible reservoir of nostalgic misery."

*2) Mrs. Lot*: Looking back obsessively on the past so as to avoid any possibility of discovering something new in the present, in effect, turning oneself into stone.

*3) The Fatal Glass of Beer:* In this predicament, the single act of sinning starts an irreversible decline (like the young man drinking his first glass of beer in W. C. Fields' movie, _The Fatal Glass of Beer_). "_Then_ I sinned, but _now_ I am the victim of my own sin." Watzlawick tells us in the voice of the hopelessly lost sinner.

*4) More of the Same:* The story is of Nasruddin, the Sufi joker sage, who was crawling around the campfire in front of his desert tent when a friend walked by. "What are you looking for?" "My key" At this his friend got on his knees and joined in the search, soon another friend came by and there were three of them helping, then a fourth. Soon, a fifth friend came by and asked, "What are you looking for?"
"My key"
"Oh, where did you lose it?"
"In my tent."
"In your tent? Then why are all of you looking for it out here?"
"Because the light is better here."

Sounds absurd, doesn't it? If you look in the wrong place, you will never find what you're looking for, right? Yes, but continuing the game of "more of the same, is one of the most effective recipes for disaster that has gradually evolved on our planet."

The only hope for the irrepressible "more of the same" player is to follow these two directions explicitly: [Liberally reworded from the author's text.]


----------



## Mindful (Jan 19, 2019)

This is a good one:

^ After these playful romps with the past, Watzlawick examines other ingenious ways that people use to make themselves unhappy. As Margaret Mead pointed out, while an American would pretend to have a headache to avoid an unpleasant social engagement, a Russian would have to _have_ a headache. The American suffers from a hurting conscience, and the Russian from a hurting head.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jan 19, 2019)

Well ...
.






.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey (Aug 27, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Note the subtitle of this book is _The Pursuit of Unhappiness_. Knowing that happiness is something that happens spontaneously, Watzlawick devotes this book to a study of ways for folks to carefully pursue unhappiness. By cataloging the most popular ways that folks make themselves unhappy and giving intricate details on how to do it, those folks who recognize their own strategies for creating unhappiness as they read this book, will be unable to perform the tasks as well as before, their careful processes for making themselves unhappy will be broken!
> 
> When confronted with a desperate predicament, the Northern German is said to take the attitude that "the situation is serious, but not hopeless" whereas the Southern German, confronting the same predicament, would take the attitude that "the situation is hopeless, but not serious". With the southern attitude, Paul Watzlawick offers a simple solution to seemingly impossible predicaments.
> 
> The Situation Is Hopeless, But Not Serious by Paul Watzlawick, A Psychotherapy ARJ2 Review by Bobby Matherne


Awww. Do you think its hopeless or is this more about posturing?


----------

